# What it means to be British?...



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm in the U.S., so I'm not sure if you've seen this before or even consider it to be funny. Nonetheless, here's an e-mail I received asking what it means to be British...

"Being British is about driving in a German car to an Irish pub for a 
Belgian beer, then traveling home, grabbing an Indian curry or a 
Turkish kebab on the way, to sit on Swedish furniture and watch 
American shows on a Japanese TV. And the most British thing of all? 
Suspicion of anything foreign!"


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thats pretty much correct except.....We go to English pubs...And i drink German beer.....The reason that i dont drink Belgium beer is because i havnt a wife to beat  
Reasons why we drive German cars is because American cars are useless gas guzzling machines that dont put out enough power for the size of their engines and dont have a clue how to go round a bend.

Reasons why we eat Curry and Kebab...Mainly because its good beer food. However a Curry can be eaten without beer and still taste fantastic. But sometimes i may have a chinese or Pizza (They are from Italy you know) but normally made by the turks over here. And ofcourse Fish and Chips. And maybe a Burger(They are also from Italy) The Romans used to eat them 

Swedish furniture because its cheap  But pretty well built once you have put it together 

Japanese T.v because they are the best

As for watching just American shows...Yes we do. But not only American shows im sure..... I think i watch far more British shows than i do American.

As for anything foreign We just find Americans Suspicious or is that ignorant :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

thats not right at all I haven't drank Belgian beer for ages :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Germans and Belgians dont make beer they make lager I think only we brits make real beer


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Germans and Belgians dont make beer they make lager I think only we brits make real beer


 [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The Germans and Belgians dont make beer they make lager I think only we brits make real beer
> ...


not that I drink it


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The British invented curry for the Indians


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

I got this from our agent in Italy, but it goes on:

Only in Britain... can a pizza get to your house faster than an ambulance.

Only in Britain... do supermarkets make sick people walk all the way to the back of the shop to get their prescriptions while healthy people can buy cigarettes at the front.

Only in Britain... do people order double cheeseburgers, large fries, and a DIET coke.

Only in Britain... do banks leave both doors open and chain the pens to the counters.

Only in Britain... do we leave cars worth thousands of pounds on the drive and lock our junk and cheap lawn mower in the garage.

Only in Britain... do we use answering machines to screen calls and then have call waiting so we won't miss a call from someone we didn't want to talk to in the first place.

Only in Britain... are there disabled parking places in front of a skating rink.

NOT TO MENTION... 
3 Brits die each year testing if a 9v battery works on their tongue. 
142 Brits were injured in 1999 by not removing all pins from new shirts. 
58 Brits are injured each year by using sharp knives instead of screwdrivers. 
31 Brits have died since 1996 by watering their Xmas tree while the fairy lights were plugged in. 
19 Brits have died in the last 3 years believing that Christmas decorations were chocolate. 
British Hospitals reported 4 broken arms last year after cracker pulling accidents. 
101 people since 1999 have had broken parts of plastic toys pulled out of the soles of their feet. 
18 Brits had serious burns in 2000 trying on a new jumper with a lit cigarette in their mouth. 
A massive 543 Brits were admitted to A&E in the last two years after opening bottles of beer with their teeth. 
5 Brits were injured last year in accidents involving out of Control Scalextric cars. 
and finally......... 
In 2000 eight Brits cracked their skull whilst throwing up into the toilet.

RULE BRITANNIA


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Truth hurts but all the more amusing bacause of it


----------

